# cartlige injection for hips catrophen or adequan



## eddy1608 (Jan 25, 2013)

hi, took my dog for is annual booster and i bought up the subject about is hips dysplasia and arthritis because he had a bad time on metacam and looked for another solution further down the line as hes ok at the moment, but i cant remember what one she said it was either catrophen or adequan she said it would be a 4 week course at £125.00 but didnt say if it was for one hip or both ive looked online and the dose would be 1ml injection for his weight and 10ml is £48.90 online but you need a pescription and know how to inject it but id never do that so judgeing on the dose and the price it should be for both hips i am going to call the vet next week and check but has anyone had any dealings with either of theese? any input would be great
cheers guys


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how much help I can be really but my Mum's dog who's had three surgeries to correct severe luxating patellas has had two courses of Cartrophen, thinks each course costs them £120 for a 22kg dog (not 100% sure on price).
They seem to think it makes a difference and he's still doing well nearly 3 years post surgery


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cartrophen :thumbup: Been a godsend for my old dogs arthritic knee joint. It doesn't work for all dogs, about 80% I think. I know of several dogs it has transformed their lives and a couple it made no appreciable difference to.
It isn't injected into the joints, so only one injection for both hips 
FORTE - Cartrophen home page

I've also got my old boy on Tramadol because I wouldn't want to use Metacam long term.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My dog had cartrophen. I saw no difference. My horse had the Adequan course, 7 injections. He's ok for now but has arthritic changes so will need more whatever. I don't know if your vet would allow you to inject him yourself. It's easy! You might want to discuss steroid injections direct into the joint. Don't be panicked if the vet says it risks infection: this is done very frequently at the RVC for joint issues. 

If you buy the meds online with a prescription from your vet, it will be lots cheaper. You can order the meds from America (yeh, shoot me!) and it will be even cheaper and you don't need a prescription for Adequan in America.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Read loads on a Lab forum about Cartrophen injections for arthritis and many said it worked wonders. Like rona I would never use Metacam long tern and use Tramadol for my girl if her hips play up - luckily she hasn't needed Cartrophen injections as the Tramadol and glucosamine/chondroitin have worked wonders. I did have a course for my boy who had HD but saw no difference as his was severe so opted for hip replacement surgery instead - been a Godsend. I would have Cartrophen injections for my girl though if she ever develops bad arthritis which til now (she's 8) she hasn't needed.

ETA - The course was four injections at £40 a time in 2010.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a suggestion but it may be worth considering trying Mobile bones supplement. Ive used it and had good results for lameness and Im pretty sure a member on here think its sixstar but cant remember for sure, has used it for a dog with HD and it helpe a lot. Not suggesting that you try it in place of the injections the vets suggested, but it may be of some help. If you want to read more on it.

Mobile Bones: Joint and Bone supplement for dogs » Pooch and Mutt: Dog Health Supplements | Pooch and Mutt


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

I have started my 8 year old Maltese on Cartrophen injections. Being that we are in Australia there seem to be some differences - my dog had an initial course of 4 injections once a week for 4 weeks and now I take him back once every 3 months or so for a top up. The difference that it has made is incredible! He is happier to run around and even those at the dog park notice when he's had his injections.
He also has dried green lipped muscles as treats (1 or 2 a day) and I have just started him on a bit of turmeric to see if that keeps him moving. I haven't needed to use pain relief (yet). He gets fed grain free kibble which are fish based. Might be overkill but he is so happy when he can chase (and in his mind!) chase off the big dogs!


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

it's either a subcutaneous (under the skin) or an into the muscle injection. It's not a steroid (as far as I am aware) and therefore shouldn't be injected into joints.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

CarlyWoody said:


> I have started my 8 year old Maltese on Cartrophen injections. Being that we are in Australia there seem to be some differences - my dog had an initial course of 4 injections once a week for 4 weeks and now I take him back once every 3 months or so for a top up. The difference that it has made is incredible! He is happier to run around and even *those at the dog park notice when he's had his injections*.
> He also has dried green lipped muscles as treats (1 or 2 a day) and I have just started him on a bit of turmeric to see if that keeps him moving. I haven't needed to use pain relief (yet). He gets fed grain free kibble which are fish based. Might be overkill but he is so happy when he can chase (and in his mind!) chase off the big dogs!


Hi sorry to pick up a bit of your thread but you are following the same regime as mine did initially.
If people in the park can notice when he is getting the injections, it may be worth reducing the every 3 months to every 10 or even 8 weeks 
Mine is down to every 10 weeks now and after 3 years of use has recently had another 4 week course.


----------

